# Confusion Regarding Coil Wraps



## Boeriemore (25/4/15)

I watched coil build videos for the EVOD and the new Billow RTA.
In the EVOD video the coil wraps do not touch. We are told that if they do then the coil would burn and create a bad taste. In the Billow video the coil wraps *do* touch. This is the cause of my confusion.


----------



## DoubleD (25/4/15)

Hey bud, welcome to the forum if I haven't already welcomed you 

Spaced coils wick faster than compressed coils, in my experience anyway. This is probably why a spaced coil was used in the EVOD over a compressed coil.


----------



## Riaz (25/4/15)

Hi @Boeriemore 

The coils that don't touch vs the ones that do have many pros/ cons, but I can assure you that 'creating a bad taste' is definitely not one of them. 

I'm my experience, the spaced out coils allow you to cover a larger surface area but leaving a 'space' between each wrap- so not really covering more area.

I've found that normal coils produce much more flavor than spaced coils. 

In the evod, you can build normal (non spaced) coils and possibly achieve a better result than with spaced coils. 

Hope this clears up some confusion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/4/15)

Best thing is to try a spaced coil with even spacings - then a compressed coil with the wraps touching each other - and then see which of them you like best.

Up to personal preference - @Riaz is spot on regarding that there are pros and cons of each.

I prefer compressed myself. (am usually building with 28g and 30g wire)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (25/4/15)

Exactly as @Riaz and @Silver said, both have their place 

One thing to note is that you want the coil to heat evenly (both spaced/compressed). To achieve this you have to form them correctly.

For a spaced coil this means that the spaces should be as even as possible. An easy way to achieve this is to build a parallel coil (para coil) and pull out one of the leads - a para coil is when you wrap two wires side by side (see a youtube video on the subject). After you've installed/wicked make sure that the spaces are still even (install/wick can throw these off sometimes) 

For a compressed coil you want each coil to touch the one next to it as closely as possible. This is done by heating the coil (with a torch or by firing it on a mod without wick) and then pressing it together with some tweezers (AFTER firing, unless you use ceramic tweezers). Repeat this a couple of times until it heats up from the center outwards 

Also, for both types make sure to "never cross the streams" (  ) - never let the wraps overlap one another 

I use both, depending on the atomizer, but lately I've been doing quite a lot of spaced coils - just a phase I guess

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Boeriemore (26/4/15)

Very informative posts. Many thanks guys.


----------

